# Meat Hooks



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Any of ya'll made any? I made my own hooks, rod lenght is 16" or so. My pics leave much to desire but i'm workin on that.......:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice looking tools. Do you have a tool to bend the hooks?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> Nice looking tools. Do you have a tool to bend the hooks?


 Thanks Viking. Yea I made a jig with 2 pipe nipples welded them to a peice of flat plate. I bend the right angle in a vice.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I opened this thinking I was going to see some props form a Friday the 13th movie or something...

Nice work!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

bzrk180 said:


> I opened this thinking I was going to see some props form a Friday the 13th movie or something...
> 
> Nice work!


 LoL!! thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, LO...those look GREAT. Good thinkin' with the antler handles..Those ought to sell like hotcakes....


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw some at the boat show at one of the booths. Don't know how much they were charging but I'm sure its cheaper to make one. Plus the one's made by lift have alot better looking handles!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice very nice !! Anything with deer antlers is great. 
LL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Man, LO...those look GREAT. Good thinkin' with the antler handles..Those ought to sell like hotcakes....


 Thanks figured this was a good way to use those bases and pieces that won't do for pens



camo77566 said:


> I saw some at the boat show at one of the booths. Don't know how much they were charging but I'm sure its cheaper to make one. Plus the one's made by lift have alot better looking handles!!


 Camo alot cheaper. I found the hook part on a suppliers page 10.00 but I bought my own stock ground the tip and bent it my self......ALOT cheaper!


lady linda said:


> Nice very nice !! Anything with deer antlers is great.
> LL


 Thank you ma'am


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Lift,
Those look nice, I have made a few myself. I use 3/16 Stainless rod & on request 1/4 inch stainless rod. I will look around for some pics to send you.

Great job!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Here ya go lift. These are the only pics i could find this morning.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice Robert. Do you make your hooks?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I hand bend them with heat and a hammer..


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice . I have found that 1/4" stock works for me the best.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have made a couple out of 1/4 inch stock, it is great for threading it in. Also if you are making a face plate you can tap them for good tight fit.

I will try to take some pics of the ends and how to bend them easy.

Robert


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool Robert I've been using a jig to bend mine. I use a good 2 part epoxy to secure them in....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Lift,
It was a pleasure meeting you today!! Thanks Again!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Lift,
> It was a pleasure meeting you today!! Thanks Again!!


Same here Robert, Keep in touch


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

These tools are great for the grill. I love using mine eventhough I did buy it rather than make it.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I have used one of these handy little tools for the last 15 years. Mine has a wooden handle that is about worn out. I like the idea of using an antler.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK....this has sparked another project for me! Next time you guys heat and bend your own...take some pics if you could (please). I'd like to try my hand at this...gb


----------

